

Jean Michel Jarre: 'Artists are the collateral damage of the tech giants' - Kliment
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/05/jean-michel-jarre-smartphone-google-creators

======
weddpros
Artists have always been the collateral damage of the music editors, not of
the tech giants. Editors got the biggest share, artists were given the rest.
The tech industry might change the music industry if it can replace editors
some day... as it's already happening in the book industry!

